# 3D loft desing



## ErcaN_S (Feb 3, 2009)

Example desing


----------



## ErcaN_S (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## ErcaN_S (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## ErcaN_S (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## ErcaN_S (Feb 3, 2009)




----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

looks VERY good!!!!
cant wait to see pics of it when you start to build it
do you plan on having an avairy for it also?


----------



## ErcaN_S (Feb 3, 2009)

I built it 2 years ago ahahaa


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

oh ROFL!!!
well it looks really good!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ErcaN_S said:


> I built it 2 years ago ahahaa


can you show the real one?......


----------



## ErcaN_S (Feb 3, 2009)

http://guvercinbirligi.com/tgybforum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=1948


----------

